
Show HN: I built a tool to test gRPC through a browser base GUI - startupfounder
https://github.com/oslabs-beta/Yodelay
======
startupfounder
Hi HN: I've been around HN since 2011 and this is my first dive into gRPC.
This tool is still in beta, but I'm happy to share it with everyone, it's been
an amazing learning process. I'm happy to answer any questions or take any
suggestions. Also, follow our progress on github!

